# GTR Owners Club - Important



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

GTR Owners Club


As you are all aware there has been a massive wave of support for an ‘Official’ UK GTR and Skyline Owners Club for some time now. This was validated by the recent poll where 129 forum users indicated they wished to join a Club.

With Cem’s assistance a meeting was convened with those who have publicly expressed an interest in assisting the formation of the Club.

I am pleased to announce that following a number of hours of discussions we are now able to announce the formation of an Owners Club, complete with an outline description of the method of operation, costs, Committee structure and benefits.

The Club will be called the GTR Owners Club.

Whilst the Club will be for all Skylines, the reason for the GTR branding was to tie the Club into the GTR Register Forum, of which it will be closely associated and also to ensure similarity with the Japanese GTR Owners Club, with whom we intend to become affiliated.

The Club will have three categories of membership to ensure that everyone can join. The three categories are:

1. GTR Owner

This is for GTR Owners.

2. Skyline Owner

This for owners of any other Skyline models.

3. Enthusiast

This is for enthusiasts of Skylines and GTRs who do not currently own one.


The costs for both sets of owners is £60 per annum and for the enthusiasts it is £30 per annum.

We have agreed that a percentage of this money will be paid to the GTR Register, since the GTR Register Forum will be providing the Owners Club Forums and also administering the membership lists. Whilst Cem will be in further contact, it is worth noting that this arrangement has been structured to avoid the need for the GTR Register to raise funds via a Members Only Forum, which will therefore be replaced by the GTR Owners Club Forum.

We have established an initial Committee for the Owners Club as follows:

Chairman - Guy Ratcliffe
Membership Secretary - Cem Kocu
Treasurer - John Fuggles
Events Co-ordinator - Claire Williams
Merchandising Secretary - Scott Martin
Advisor - Shin Inoue


As you can see this enables us to have a very broad spectrum of ownership and Skyline experience, thus hopefully giving the Club the best start in life. Obviously changes may be made going forward, but we are intending to maintain this structure for 2003 (the first membership year).

We are intending to run the GTR Owners Club using ideas suggested to date by the forum members and some of the ideas used by Shin when he was involved in establishing the Japanese GTROC. These will include:

Unique membership number.
GTR Club Membership Cards
Members Forums on GTR Register.
GTR Club Events (Trackdays, Meetings, Dyno Days, Drag Days, Parties, European Trips etc).
Members Cars Database on the GTR Register, with pictures and specifications.
Performance Database (Top BHP, Speeds, Quarter-miles etc)
Members Technical Articles
gtr.co.uk email addresses


Obviously we are at an early stage, so we will no doubt have new ideas (we welcome any) and changes during the evolutionary period, but I am positive that we will be able to establish a strong, thriving and above all fun GTR Owners Club that all the Owners and enthusiasts will be proud to be a part of.

More details to follow………

The GTR Owners Club Committee


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Guy,
This is indeed excellent news as i am sure everyone will agree. If there is anything we can do to assist in any way please dont hesitate to ask as there is a wealth of information and resources available through all the nice folks here on the site

Paul


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Yippee*

Good news

As an enthusiast I will be waiting to sign on the dotted line, 30 quid well spent me thinks.

Andy

PS I am hoping to re-join the ranks of GTR ownership so please make some allowances for enthusiasts to upgrade their membership.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I've gone all giddy....


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Excellent news - let me know if there is anything I can do to help!


----------



## Scott J Davies (Oct 10, 2001)

*Excellent*

Cool.

Will look forward to hearing further details!

SJD


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That's great news....well done to all involved.

I take it that if someone was to join as an enthusiast and then purchase a GTR, they would simply have to pay the additional £30 to become a "full" member ?

Cheers,
Daz


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

now your talking! while the forum is great for exchanging veiws and getting information it lacks the "club"feel to it also i know it's early days but clubs mean buying power especially if there's a few of you maybe in the future group buys on parts and things even insurance maybe possible.


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

I've tried writing this a few times but each time I read it, it sounds negative. It is not meant to be negative. I, personally am all for having a Skyline owners club, in effect an official organisation created from this forum.
These are purely questions that come to mind when I read the post by Guy.
1. Why differentiate between GTR owners and other Skyline owners if it is a Skyline club?
2. Why £60 per annum, when many other clubs charge less? I know part of the subscription will go towards the upkeep of the forum/website, but £60 looks expensive.

Once again I do not mean to be negative, I'm just confused.


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

*kempy*

Guy mentioned the possiblity of track days trips etc,perhaps if the club get enough members these things could be part paid for by membership fee's.it would certainly be worth every penny then would'nt it?


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Cem,

> I've gone all giddy....

I think you deserve a 5 minute sit down now... but no longer mind 

RonS


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

Venners, I understand that, but I personally don't do track days and find it hard to get to some of the meets,etc so I would prefer to pay for those that I attended. If you do a lot of trackdays, meets, etc. then yes I can see the attraction.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

The name of the club is actually GTROC in order to both preserve affiliations with the Japanese GTROC and also in order to recognise that the Skyline may not be the basis of the next GTR.

As for price, well we're treating this first period as a test stage. Although looking at the other car clubs, most of the high end clubs, i.e. Porsche/Ferrari all charge this same amount. By the end of 2003, we'll be in a far better position to judge what will be a suitable fee.

Cem, there goes my 5 minutes....


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Club funds will never pay outright for trackdays. If the club organises a trackday, then the cost will be shared out between those that want to do it. Frankly, it's totally unlikely, I can't see any more than 20 people wanting to do a trackday, and that's at a push!

Cem, counting 10


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*GTR Owners Club*

Kempy,

No problem, happy to answer questions.

Firstly, why are GTRs and Skylines different memberships?

I'll go back a little in history, but this forum was actually created as a GTR Register some years ago and over time a number of non-GTR Skyline owners have joined, so it has become a forum for all Skyline Owners. Bear in mind that in Japan the GTR Owners Club is strictly for GTRs.

We, however, wanted to encompass all Skyline owners, since the UK is a much smaller place with a significantly lower number of owners than Japan (ie there are many hundreds of thousands of Skylines in Japan, since it is an entire model range)

Secondly, Nissan will shortly be separating the GTR brand from the Skyline range ie the next GTR will not be a Skyline, but just a GTR. For this reason we cannot have Skyline as the name of the club, since the next GTR will then not be eligible...!

As for the cost, it is a similar amount as a number of car clubs that I am a member of. Clearly we will not be able to offer the same facilities as a car club that has 10,000 members like the Porsche Club GB. Once we are established with more members then we will be able to do more 'for the money'. Right now anyone who joins does so because they wish to be a member of the GTR Owners Club community. It is a proper 'profit-free' club, so once we have more money we will be able to establish in what form this can be used to benefit the members.

All these things have to start somewhere from small beginnings.

Guy


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

Cem, keep counting!

Why the comparison to Porsche/Ferrari? As Glen's signature says "a Skyline ain't no Porsche"

Edited as just read Guy's post.

Thanks for the explanations, its a bit clearer now.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hi Kempy,

Why not? They're a high performance, quality brand. Why should we not try to emulate that?

Cem 

edited to say, his sig says "A Skyline ain't a Porsche, but then a Porsche ain't no Skyline"


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Cheaper clubs... sure, so join one if you want to

I wanna join this one and a fiver a month is cool with me.. as Guy says in time maybe more can be offered, which is fine, but in the meantime lets just get it rolling

RonS


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

All sounds good to me, £60 ready and waiting ... I'm kind of with Kempy on the name thing, its a bit hokey calling it GTROC when quite a sizeable percentage will be non-GTR's, but I do understand the reasons for it... And I think full-on GT-R members should pay another tenner, as they are clearly better off 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks Danoh, I'm planning on getting a GTR this year


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

But obviously the additional tenner doesnt count if you are upgrading from a lesser model


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

Not really an upgrade, just a swap of two rear doors for two turbos


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Great Idea, but a couple of questions...*

I think the idea of a club is a great idea and I'd personally like to join, but I would like to know if me living in Japan affects anything?

Obviously I wont be able to attend any events (etc) held in the UK, but I would still like to join the club to be able to take advantage of the other aspects (Members forum, Database, Member cars and so forth)

Certainly it would be easier for me to join the GTROC here in Japan, but that will have to wait for a few hundred years until I can save up enough cash to buy a GTR...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Overseas Members*

We will be introducing an 'Overseas' category of membership soon, to cover the numerous owners and enthusiasts who do not live in the UK.

There will be some logistical issues with overseas members that we have to investigate first (such as cost of posting), before we can give full details. This will therefore probably be shortly after we have got the UK memberships up and running.

Please be patient with us, it will take us longer than we would like, as there are a lot of administative and logistical issues for us to resolve for all categories of membership.

Guy


----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 1, 2002)

*I am unhappy...*

about the differentiation between GTR owners and Skyline owners. I have been visiting this board for over 18 months and thought how great it was that people finally seemed to be throwing off the old "GTR's only" mentality. Whilst I understand why you want to call the club GTROC, I don't understand why there has to be different membership types within the Skyline fraternity, and am concerned that this will cause division within the club where GTR owners are considered the elite. All Skylines are rare- further differentiation is surely unecessary?

IMHO there should only be three types of membership - 
1. Skyline Owners
2. Associates
3. Overseas

I made a positive choice when I bought my car in late 2000 - I could have had either an R32 or early R33 GTR for the same money but didn't see myself as being a poor cousin by choosing a GTS25t SpecII then, and still don't now.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

There should never be a difference, I agree. Only in categorisation and perhaps membership ID. Other than that, GTR owners and non-GTR owners will have identical priviledges.

Cem


----------



## tim saleh (Mar 19, 2002)

*it's worth it......*

i reckon the £60 membership fee is fair. afterall we're getting all the goodies such as membership card etc. also, we have to consider the manpower cost of cem and other committee members organising our e-mail addresses, car database and events.

can't wait, guys. bring it on


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Skylinegirl*

Skylinegirl,

There is no differentiation between the cost, benefits or voting power of either membership (GTR and Skyline). 

Remember the next GTR will be not be a Skyline, thats one of the many reasons why there are two separate categories.

Guy


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

I say well done as this club for this forum is well overdure, where i can understand the need to be called the GTROC uk surely it would be a nice idea to have someone involved with the club at birth who is a non GTR owner yet a skyline owner so as not to be bias? Then it would seem to be less of a divide as there would always be a skyline voice not just a GTR one? 

To me that seems fair, not sure what others think of that? Just seems a simple answer to the problem really as us mere skyline owners will have a skyline POV not a GTR one. Not trying to create a divide but just an idea to bring both brands together really.

If i've gone off on one pls say and i'll keep my lips sealed


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hi Rich,

It is something we're aware of and will act upon when the time is right.
We have approached a number of people with regards to potential roles, some of whom don't own GTR's.

I think the most important thing is for us to concentrate and focus our efforts into building the club. There is a HELL of a lot of work to do now, not least from me. There will always be time for suggestions and comments.

Cem


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Cem, thats nice to know and all the best as i can understand how big a task is ahead. Lucky that Shin is helping out as i'm sure his help and support having been here before will be of huge importance as will the others such as yourself.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*GTR Owners Club Members*

I am pleased to announce we have already had nearly 50 firm joining requests already.

Please be patient as we are working hard (well Cem is) to make the technology available to join via Paypal. He has also contacted the 'forum subscribers' about how they will converted into Club members at their request.

We are hoping to be able to start accepting payments tonight via Paypal and to have a method of cheque payment available in a few days.

We will then start to allocate membership numbers, please note these will be allocated as payments arrive, they cannot be reserved (numbers 7, 32, 33 and 34 are held for auction). This is to ensure it's all done fairly.

Guy


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*just have to ask*

why number 7


KEITH


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

It's about time you guys followed us 200 boys

Without wishing to sound negative though, you guys just must have far too much cash to throw £60 into a pot on the basis you'll get access to this BB and a membership card! When myself, Dave and Keith_C started the sxoc early last year, we set out exactly what people would get for their £15per annum fee and it's a hell of a lot more than a membership card. We sorted discounts with many many suppliers, promised them a www.sxoc.com sticker for their car, prizes at club events, tax disc holder, opportunity to display car pics on site, an FAQ section (currently being built by all members) and a club insurance scheme on the horizon, which is now sorted. 

As far as the BB goes, it costs loads to run, but we manage ok. We run a dedicated server like Cem's now using, also with Titan. Not sure what sort of bandwidth you guys are using per month, I know we're shifting nigh on 50gb now days. Thankfully, our sponsors help out with about 60% of our monthly hosting costs.

Please don't take this as a knock guys, I think it's great you're finally catching us up and Cem knows I'm here if he wants to ask anything, as he already has done shortly after he took over from Joss. I just think I'd wanna know a bit more before handing over any amount of money just for the sake of saying you're a member! I'm sure Guy's got some ideas as to what your £60's gonna get you, so lets hear it


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: just have to ask*



keith said:


> *why number 7
> 
> 
> KEITH *


Indeed, when did 007 drive a skyline


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Glad it's not just me. Thanks for asking mate


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Number 7*

A lot of people have asked for 007 and are willing to pay extra for it.

Guy


----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Skylinegirl*



Guy said:


> *Skylinegirl,
> 
> There is no differentiation between the cost, benefits or voting power of either membership (GTR and Skyline). *


So why not just have Members then? No mention of GTR or Skyline. As you say there is no differentiation between membership benefits, so why create division?



> *Remember the next GTR will be not be a Skyline, thats one of the many reasons why there are two separate categories.
> 
> Guy *


On this basis, as the new GTR is likely to be vastly dissimilar to existing models within the Skyline range, it surely merits its own categorisation? Therefore, only owners of the new GTR should get GTR membership - with other categories including Skyline GTR, Skyline, etc. Am I missing something here? Or maybe some of the other many reasons would enlighten us.

I also agree with Rich J's comments with regards to non-GTR owners representation within the initial committee, and am glad to hear this will soon be addressed, so all Skyline members can be assured representation, ensuring the successful growth and longevity of the club.
And long may it live!!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*categorize*

Hi SkylineGirl,

Take it easy.
Even we categorize the membership, it never means we make relative superiority of each category members.
It is just a category of the GTROC UK.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I still cant understand what all the fuss is about...this site is the original, this site gives loadsa technical info...this site has loads of members...yet you seem obsessed that another site has the audacity to set itself up and want to talk Skylines too. There was obviously a need for it to be in existence, otherwise no one would have joined it. It isnt there to be in competition with you or compete for numero uno spot....you have that spot. The site is there for a bit of fun and for likeminded people to chat....what is the problem? I am sure that outside people already recognise this site, you have over 1000 members....can you not get on and organise yourselves?? I am going to join both sites and cannot see what the harm is other than to keep promoting the Skyline as a fantastic car.....


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Hi Tiggs 


> I am going to join both sites


Looks like your the top poster on the other one 
Best regards Alan


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Skyline Sites*

Tigger,

I am pleased you will be joining our Club and also that you will continue to post here, since this is a site that continues to be for every enthusiast of Skylines.

If you re-read my posts you will find that not once have I criticised your site or you for starting one (it is a free world), neither have I started any threads referring to your site. 

All I have done is answer the questions raised by others who are confused as to why there are potentially 2 clubs.

Best wishes

Guy


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Let's not go off topic please.

The club has now been officially announced, it's a period of experimentation as it's totally untouched territory and NOTHING is set in stone.

No more negative stuff please, help us all to get this off the ground.

Cem


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Rich J said:


> *...surely it would be a nice idea to have someone involved with the club at birth who is a non GTR owner...*


I was going to mention it but thought better of it, I was hoping one of us GTS'ers would raise the issue. Its a point well made.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

i think it should be called GT-R owners club with three parts 
1.owners 
2supporters
3.lucky buggers who arent here!
and just have the understanding that its not just gt-rs
but any gtr, gts,gtir,gtr2000 or any thing as long your a supporter of the car as this clubs all bout the gtr or skyline/nissan
i am happy to part with £30 and if i had a gtr id part with £60 no problem,


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that the GTROC (UK) will include GTR and GTS owners alike. I do feel that there shouldn't be a distinction between the 2 types of cars. I guess the GTROC name is a little misleading in that respect.

And a share a lot of the concerns GTS owners have about their opinions being less valid and so forth. I am sure that this wont be the case, but I can say that at times I "feel" that my car being a GTS puts me in a lower position. Sure, it is just a feeling but I think we (the members) need to work to ensure that all cars (and owners) wearing the Skyline Badge are welcome....

I have to agree with SkylineGirl. The different catagories of membership appear to be meaningless since everyone will have the same benefits, costs and voting power. If that is the case, then the only thing that can result of having different "levels" of membership is to create more paperwork. 


Since the next Skyline will not be a Skyline at all, but just a "GTR" I have to agree that there should be just 2 catagories (if any) for members. Those whose car is a Skyline (GTS, GTSt, GTR etc) and those who are fortunate enough to have a "GTR". (R35)

I have just finished reading a thread by TOBES in the members area regarding the formation of another Skyline Club. (and I have read the equivalent thread of the other forum)

(IMHO) It would be a good idea for the 2 clubs to unite and for ALL SKYLINE enthusiast to be able to join a single, "SKYLINE", officially recognized by Nissan/GTROC (JP) club. While it is OK here in Japan for the GTROC to restrict membership to GTR drivers only, there are too few Skylines (and even less GTR's) in England to justify having:

A) A GTR only club

and

B) 2 clubs competing for members.

These are just my thoughts...

Cheers

Dave (in Japan)


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*International Members*

Guy,

thank you for answering my question regarding International membership. I fully understand how busy you, Cem and everyone else involved in the clubs creation must be!! Since the club is based in the UK, it makes sense to get everything up and running for the UK members, and as the previous posts in this thread (including mine!) have shown, things are far from clear on that front.

Good luck and keep me posted!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*That's me in*

Nice one Cem, Guy etc,

I'm fully paid up and legal. Sounds like a good idea to me.

Stu


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Kempy,

I fully support the comments of Guy. If you think the amount sounds high then please find out how much other high-value, high-performance car clubs charge. I think you'll be surprised.

Looking at it another way, it is little more than one tank of petrol per year, or one packet of cigarettes a month.

Please contact me if you wish to discuss the finances further.

John


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*Dave.....*

....i could be wrong, but as i understand it, the name GTROC UK name is being used in so far as it will tie us in, and possibly affiliate 'us' with The GTROC JPN, and in doing so will allow us to share, through Shin translating (we thankyou), a whole new array of up to date information, although as has already been stated, unlike in Japan, The GTROC UK will encompass ALL Skyline owners.

I have never thought of the GTS as a 'poor cousin', quite the contrary, i had a day at an airfield not so long ago, and wished i had a GTS, (couldn't get the GTR to slide), they are two cars, for different uses, each one equally capable of doing the job it was intended to do, we're ALL Skyline owners and as such all would like an equal part to play.

In short, the GTROC (in so far as i understand it) is only a name, (Cem, correct me if i'm wrong) although, if this is going to be a constant stumbling block, maybe GTR/SOC UK may be more suitable, and may attract more members, and as all you have no doubt observed, i would like to see a unified club, with all owners going the same way, only time will tell....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Tobes,

The GT-R name enables the club to move forward. The Skyline name is no longer being used by Nissan. I drive an R-33 GT-R which, I guess, enables me to register as a GT-R owner or a Skyline owner - my choice. I don't see the problem.

There is no differentiation in benefits and, surely, that is the key. We still have a long way to go and there will be some changes that have to be made over this year. We have already recognised some of that and will be addressing it as we progress. Your input is more than welcome, along with that of anyone, and maybe we have to make sure we get the message across in the right way as far as Skylines and GT-Rs.

John


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Dear all,

My role within the "club" is event co-ordinator, I will be laising with Guy, PeterE, Dave Wilkins and others who arrange/organise track and other events. I'm more than happy to help and promote GTROC. 
Like me, Im sure that as individuals you will want to see this club be as successful as this site when Joss first started it.

I wouldn't worry about GTS or GTR comments, I dont own any Skyline (I wish!) just drive a VW Golf for my sins  

Happy New Year and here's to the future and continuing success of the GTROC!!


 :smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Club name Hang ups!*

Why should there be a problem with the GT-R naming of
the club. 

Why should this put off GT-S owners. After all WE are 
currently on the GT-R Register!!!!

What is the difference, what is the problem?

We are all STILL one big happy family aren't we???


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Club name Hang ups!*



Scott said:


> *Why should this put off GT-S owners. After all WE are currently on the GT-R Register!!!!
> 
> What is the difference, what is the problem?*


Our cars are not GT-R's, it would be nice to be recognised as GTS'ers, and not wanna be GT-R drivers, thats the difference ...

Its not going to put me off the club, far from it, I've paid up already, and I do understand the reasons behind the naming. But I do side with those that think its a touch ... sucky, not to even have our own class of membership when truth be told theres probably nearly as many GTS's in the UK as GT-R's. I think the member catagories should be GT-R owners, GTS owners and Other Skylines (for the few GXi's and GTE's in the UK).

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 1, 2002)

*I am still unhappy...*

and feel that my concerns have yet to be addressed fully. To clarify, I have NO issues with naming the club GTROC - I am concerned with the membership types and their naming. I feel that superiority would be implicit with categorisations of Skyline-types, and feel that all Skyline owners would be best served under the generic membership type 'Member'. It has already been mentioned by Fuggles that he believes Skyline GTR owners will receive an extra benefit for their money - they could choose to be either a GTR or a Skyline member. As a non Skyline GTR owner, I would not receive that choice, even though I would have paid the same for membership.

I fully understand the amount of hard work facing the initial committee at this time and am pleased that a club is finally to get off the ground. Surely these matters are best discussed now, though, and not sometime in the future. It would be an awful shame to lose valuable contributors to the other club that is being formed, particularly when any issues could be resolved now. I am fully behind the GTROC and want to join now, but am wary of being labeled "second-best" - and I don't believe I'm the only one.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Who is claire martin?*

Never heard of the events organiser, excuse my ignorance?
Couple of things our events organiser could do with calirifying...

- what rack days are coming up and where?
- what is happening about the meet with the TVR lot in April as I have all the contacts details?
- What is happening with the fast and furious premiere? We could do with a leicester sq full of skylines!!

Just curious that's all.
N


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Ditto SkylineGirl's comments. Indeed under the proposed member catagories, we GTS people are "second best"... But I dont think this is going to reach a resolve...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

SkylineGirl,

Rest assured there will be NO difference in benefits 
between GT-R and Skyline what so ever!

The reasons for these calsifications have been made clear 
in Guys inital note.

As for no GT-S reprosentative, at the time of us setting up 
the club, NO GT-S owner came forward offering their assistance.

Please don't get hung up on this, we wish to welcome 
everyone aboard. 


Smootster, 

From now on ALL offical GTROC events will go through the 'Events Co-ordinator'

As with all official rolls, everyones help is welcomed.

This will not be a Club run from the 'top down'.

Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*I know scott*

but who is the events coordinator was my original Q? Is it booty? Is it the claire from Dan n claire? 
Will the events coordincator be active and reachable by email or whatver? 
Just need to make sure that an events coordinator is coordinatign events. 
Still have no idea who this is?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: I am still unhappy...*

Skyline Girl



SkylineGirl said:


> *It has already been mentioned by Fuggles that he believes Skyline GTR owners will receive an extra benefit for their money - they could choose to be either a GTR or a Skyline member. *


If this is an extra benefit then I am guilty. Fortunately there are no other benefit advantages.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Who is claire martin?*



Smootster73 said:


> *Never heard of the events organiser, excuse my ignorance?
> Couple of things our events organiser could do with calirifying...
> 
> - what rack days are coming up and where?
> ...


Hi Nick,

Actually its Claire Williams (Booty-licious) and not Martin and we have met a couple of times, but it couldn't of been memorable for you *smile*

Following Guy's posting, I have been asked to co-ordinate events throughout the UK, working closely with other members on this forum to give ALL users the opportunity to attend. I have just started collating events/tracks/meets/ etc for 2003. This events planner will be broadcast on the forum shortly.

In answer to your questions, I have looked at the TVR thread and although a month has been suggested a date hasn't, could you let me know via a PM or email the details. As for fast & furious premiere, it sounds like a good idea, but I need once again more details. 

Claire


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Thought it might be and thanks*

for clarification Booty but Claire.


----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 1, 2002)

Scott said:


> *SkylineGirl,
> 
> Rest assured there will be NO difference in benefits
> between GT-R and Skyline what so ever!
> ...



There was only one reason made clear by Guy. On this basis, as I have said previously, the GTR membership should be only for owners of the new GTR, and owners of existing Skyline GTR's should be Skyline members.




Scott said:


> *Please don't get hung up on this, we wish to welcome
> everyone aboard.
> *



I fully understand everone is welcome and think the club is a great idea. It certainly does have my backing. Rather than being hung up on this, I am simply trying to understand the reasoning behind categorisation. Possible I could do this better if I knew what the other reasons were, but it seems we are to be left guessing...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*GTR Owners Club*

Here's a few replies to the questions above:

SkylineGirl,

As I have stated previously there is no second-best and I do not want one to be perceived. For this reason the two membership categories we have first considered of 'GTR' and 'Skyline' will be replaced by a single category of 'Member'.

What we therefore have is a club for all Skyline Owners where all members will have equal benefits and ranking.

I hope this satisfies everyone.

Nick (Smootster),

Claire is 'Booty-licious', who organised the GTR Register Xmas party. She will not be organising all the events, but will simply act as a co-ordinator with those people who wish to organise events. There are a number of people who will hopefully take more specific roles. These will include:

Trackday Organiser - Peter Everett

We will also ask for volunteers for Regional Organisers. I have not had time to finalise thoughts, but we would have at a minimum:

Southern
Midlands
Northern
Scotland South
Scotland North

Anyone will still be able to organise any events they wish as at present, we are not trying to add any paperwork, just so that we can ensure all events are advertised and on the Club Calender.

We will also be setting up specific email addresses for all these roles.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Skyline Girl

There are NO reasons. I hope that answers the question.

Regards
John


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*Skyline Girl.....*

.. Hi, i'm not on the comittee, and have no answers for you, but i think that those who are on the comittee would welcome your suggestions, if you had been on the comittee, what would you have done, tell them, and you may get your wish, "The Club is still in it's formative stages, and needs to encourage ALL Skyline owners to be part of it, and from what i understand, nothing is set in stone, and your input is, i'm sure welcome, so......... 

What do you think ?


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*cheers big man*

Booty knows her stuff on the organsing stuff and saved my bacon at the xmas meet at the hopper this year. Thanks again. 
Happy to help out as southern rep if you like? 
Good idea to have the coordinator and then respective reps aroudn the place as lots of ideas fyling around and a central ref point always helps.

Cheers for clearing this up.
Any news on the running in? Have you turned the rev limiter off yet n scared yourself?

N


----------



## Scott J Davies (Oct 10, 2001)

Events Organiser

Is a difficult role, it will probably be the role in the most limelight and one that will put the person up for the most stick.

It works well with help. Claire am happy to give you any assitance that you may need. Indeed I want to get on as many driver days as poss this year given a complete drought last year.

I am coordinating with Don Palmer on a Skyline day tuition day now, may be nice to make it an official club day? I have already posted in events etc.

Claire you can call me or PM if you need any help. 

SJD


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I am more than happy to help out on the events side of things. I've organised alot of meets in the past - including one of the biggest meets ever held BOLNEY (522 cars for those that weren't there).

I am organising more meets this year and i am happy to help out where i can.

If there is any other way in which i can help (even as a non-owner), then i am more than happy too.

Daz


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Scott, Daz & Nick,

Thanks for your support and help. Lets keep it off line for now and chat via email. Lets start with what you have i.e dates/times/venues (if you have them) It saves me trolling thru' the different threads.

I will endeavour to cover the whole of the UK (oh er missus!) with events and as Guy rightly says I would appreciate it if I had a point of contact with:

Southern
Midlands
Northern
Scotland South
Scotland North

Drop me PM or email if you are interested.

PeterE, Ive sent you an email. It would be great if we could get together to discuss further.

Claire


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: Who is claire martin?*



Booty-licious said:


> *As for fast & furious premiere, it sounds like a good idea, but I need once again more details.
> 
> Claire
> *


Claire,

Got this covered already with Craig Lieberman and Universal. Will let you know more when I know.

Peter.


----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 1, 2002)

*Happy*

I am pleased to hear that the categories have been amended and wish to thank the committee for their swift response to our feedback. It certainly shows that the Club is open to ideas and discussion, and puts it in good stead for the future.

Now, where's my cheque book... 

Emily


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Final GTROC Committee*

Just to clarify a point regarding the final composition of the Committee, I am pleased to announce that Peter Everett has now formally accepted the post of Trackday Organiser, which fills the last remaining GTR Owners Club Committee post.

This leaves us with a 7 full Committee Members, to cover every aspect of the Club.

We will be appointing the Regional Representatives shortly (we are still seeking some volunteers). These are not Committee roles so the burden will be somewhat less, but we do wish these important roles to be filled so that we can increase Club activity in some areas that have been under-represented to date.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

so as the seventh member of the committee surely that must make Peter "007" 

particularly with his universal film contacts


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Like your thinking Harry  but I managed to get No. 8 last night at around 1.30am as soon as I noticed that Cem had put the payment option up so that'll do me.

Thanks to Guy and the committee, I'll be announcing some particularly good deals and exciting venues over the coming weeks and months which I hope will be well supported now we are officially a club.

I'll also be working on a European trip for the summer.

Peter.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

*Two things ...*

As an official club, should there (Heaven forbid) be any accidents where any property gets damaged or people get hurt, the club may be held liable. It would be worth invistigaging the option of some public liability insurance. It's not as expensive as you might think - around £200 per year I think (for the club, not per individual). The club I'm in with my current car has it (one of the shows it attends insists on it). If you're not sure where to get it from, PM me and I'll see if I can find out from the club secretary.

Secondly - seeing as Guy mentioned issues with postage for overseas members, is it worth seeing if some people would prefer to receive the club newsletter by Email as an Adobe Acrobat (PDF) doc?

I'm going to hold off joining for now as I'm getting my GTR in a few weeks so I may as well wait and then sign up as a full member at the time. Seems a bit of a fib to sign up as a member now when I don't even own a Skyline ...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Right then, I am sticking my oar in this thread now.

I spoke to Claire (Williams not Martin  ) last night about events and she seems very enthusiastic so I give her my full support.
I will be keeping her in touch with my events diary (I go to some as part of 200plus club though).

I am happy to be the regional co-ordinator for my region if you still need one.

I am happy to check out (and co-ordinate with) Donington Park for you Peter at any time as I only live 10 minutes away.

I am happy with you to use any web pages I put on my website as a link off this site (e.g. directions for Donington Park for trackdays, directions to my pub meet etc.)

Also, if you need any co-ordination on any events with 200plus, let me know although I know that you deal with Chris Mann directly most of the time.

Dave


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Public Liability Insurance*

For those of you with your own businesses you will already know that this insurance is a neccessity and it can also be costly. Barclays charged me 200 per employee, per annum. 

Worst way we should probably have all of the committee members named and covered as they would be held responsible if somthing bad happened. The get out however is to have folks sign disclaimers as long as your arm as they do at track day events.

Just my 2p's worth.

Andy


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*GTROC*

Dave,

Thanks for volunteering, I am assuming it's for the Midlands role. As for 200+, I am also a member, though I don't attend many meetings.

Kingsley,

We had already thought about the issue of insurance, since we will be organising events. This is especially necessary in the light of some irresponsible behaviour that has been seen at some previous gatherings.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

> We will be appointing the Regional Representatives shortly (we are still seeking some volunteers).


Although I'm probably already in a region covered by somebody, I'm happy to assit when and where necessary. 

Howsie


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Thanks Howsie for your assistance and support. I will be in touch.

BTW, where in SW are you, I guess you're close to Fuggles (my partner in crime!)


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Mike Smith does midlands 200plus meet so I was waiting to see if he volunteered on here. I should be seeing him Sunday so will chat with him about it. Put me down for Midlands if no-one else wants it.


----------



## AlexD (Oct 5, 2001)

Committee......

After we've paid up, how long is before we are likely to hear anything?

Realise things must be hectic for you guys, but Im just keen to get an 'official' membership number! 

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Booty, I'm in the Surbition area although I used to live in Putney for a while. 

I've spoken to Fuggs a couple of times, well pm'ed. He's was going to organise a few beers for the local lads. Come on Paul I'm dying of thirst over here!

Cheers,
Howsie


----------



## AlexD (Oct 5, 2001)

Howsie,

Dying of thirst!?? Who are you trying to kid!? Thats one thing you'll never be Mr 'pub every lunchtime' 

Alex


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Numbers*

Alex,

We should start allocating numbers in the next 48hrs, hopefully.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

International Member here 

I probably will never attend an event, due to my geographical location (Cyprus), however, I am OK with the current membership price.

On the other hand, a "Europe" GT-R tour would be *really* interesting  I guess I could catch an overnight ferry to Greece and take it from there....hmm.. one day.

Oh and would any other memebership numbers be up for auction? There is a particular number I am interested in...

PS If there's anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Howsie said:


> *Booty, I'm in the Surbition area although I used to live in Putney for a while.
> 
> I've spoken to Fuggs a couple of times, well pm'ed. He's was going to organise a few beers for the local lads. Come on Paul I'm dying of thirst over here!
> 
> ...


Paul???? nah his name is John


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Booty-licious said:


> *
> 
> Paul???? nah his name is John  *



Oh poo! Anyway, what about those beers John-Paul 33'rd?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I'll sort a date and post it on the board later.

SW15 it is!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

*Pope*

So now your the Pope  

Can I come too?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Howsie,

I'll sort something for end Jan.

JOHN


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Most excellent.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi Cem and everyone,

Any thought of the membership cost for oversea's people?

I didn't read the whole thread, if this topic have already been discussed, I apologize in advance and please let me know so I can go read about it.

Jeff


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Jeff,

Here is Guy's original answer



> We will be introducing an 'Overseas' category of membership soon, to cover the numerous owners and enthusiasts who do not live in the UK.
> There will be some logistical issues with overseas members that we have to investigate first (such as cost of posting), before we can give full details.
> This will therefore probably be shortly after we have got the UK memberships up and running.
> Please be patient with us, it will take us longer than we would like, as there are a lot of administative and logistical issues for us to resolve for all categories of membership.


So it's just a case of waiting for a while

I hope you had a good time while you were in Japan.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hopefully we will have something for overseas members very soon.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*International Membership*

If you select the "BUY........" button at the top of the page you wil see international membership is now available. Same price as 'enthusiast'.

John


----------



## osxwhipswindoze (Jan 28, 2003)

Just signed up as a full member!

<jumps up and down>

I'm back in the UK at the end of this month and live within spitting distance of the Grasshopper!

Looking forward to meeting you guys. :smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think Booty-licious is planning a Grasshopper meet for Feb/Mar - see you there!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

YAY!! I'll be living near or in Oxted by then, splendid!!


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

*North East??*

Guy,

What is happening in relation to the North East of the UK please??
As you know living so far away it is a lot of miles, fuel and time to travel to such meets such as the Grasshopper??
There is a scattering of owners spread around the North Yorks/East area with no "regional" meets organised etc!
Also if your NOT a member of the GTROC like me is it still possible to attend the track days as a guest say??

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*North*

Stu,

I am very conscious that most meeting events have been southern based to date, although some track and airfield days have been more Northern.

This has not been deliberate, but merely historic, in that there are obviously a large number of tuners and customers located in the SouthEast (Abbey, GT-ART, Prospec, Option + others).

I am very keen that the Club is not seen to be regionally biased in any way, or biased towards any tuners.

We are very keen for more Northern meetings and some of us southerners will no doubt be keen for a good drive 'up north' to attend. (The first ever GTR meeting I went to was in Cheshire as an aside).

We do have a Regional Rep (Tim) see:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7832

What we really need is more demand from Northern Members to get something going.

It is also a fact that, for whatever reason, the 'northern' tuners (Middlehurst, Hi-Teq, Rod Bell) have also been less active on this forum and the message about the Club has not reached many of their customers.

How starting a Northern meeting with Tim?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Trackdays*

As for the Trackdays, at present they are being arranged with commercial trackday operators, such as Easytrack, for logistical and legal reasons (ie there aren't enough of us to fill a circuit and we can use their professional indemnity insurance).

Excluding the next event, which was arranged before the club was started, where we attend an Easytrack Day as a Group Booking, the GTROC discounted rate and also the use of a free 'professional club instructor' will only be available to members.

You would still be able to book direct with Easytrack, but would not then benefit from the saving and the instruction. When the value of these are added, it means that one trackday a year actually pays for the GTROC Club Membership.

Best wishes


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

*Fair Enough!*

Thanks for your full and prompt reply to my questions Guy!!

I find it very difficult like i said to find the time to drive down to the "southern" meets which is more than 90% due to owners & ideal location combinations!!

As for Rod Bell etc! he like me is very very busy all the time!! and does not find the time to post TBH that's all, as for me well i will now go back to my rediclous workload schedule and maybe re-appear on here again in the summer! 

Thanks & Best Wishes

Stu


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Stu,

As Guy mentioned, there simply aren't of us who do track days to make arranging a track day solely for us viable so until that changes, we'll have to arrange them on the back of an established track day organiser. Our plan is to offer members the full discount we manage to negotiate with the particular organiser but still make the day available to non-members unless we manage to secure enough members to fill our quota. The two proposed days at the GP circuits being examples.

I am particularly conscious of the fact that, apart from a few of us doing Oulton Park last year with Duke Video, there haven't been many others up that way. There are some dates at Oulton Park this year which we can promote but I wonder what sort of take up we'll get..? I'll put a poll up in the meetings section to gauge the likely response.

Cheers.

Peter.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*pete et al...*

i may have mentioned this company before....motorsport events....and in terms of viablity, locations and availability they are simplay superb.

their model is very much based on using airfields, open pit lanes and they always have a good regular crowd of people join them. steve riches and i have used them and they are good days out. 

why not give Ed moore a call as he would be happy to do an exclusive club day at an event of selection or have block bookings for one of their open days.

nick

details are:
Motorsport Events Limited
Tel: 0870 787 2116
[email protected]
www.motorsport-events.co.uk


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

don't know if your aware but a certain other club are offering subsidised yes SUBSIDISED trackdays all for 10 quid a year so whats the crack on here then?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Give me an example, i.e. which circuit, the cost to you, how many cars attending, time on track, etc.

Nick,

Thanks.

Peter.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

venners said:


> *don't know if your aware but a certain other club are offering subsidised yes SUBSIDISED trackdays all for 10 quid a year so whats the crack on here then? *


Come on then, I'm itching to answer this one.....


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

ok it's rockingham £32 pounds for the day!and it's 10 cars,ok.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Oh, you mean that one! Yep, real bargain, this is what one of the guys going told me about it:

"Rockingham on the 10th is a magazine thing, from what I can tell its a timed lap or three then off.. only 18-20 skylines going, so we should be on the National track maybe 3 or four times during the course of the day... not really a track day as such..."


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

perhaps your right but for a £10 subscribtion c'mon you got to admit it's not bad and from what i've been told it's more than what you've stated.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Venners,

Subsidised, means someone else is playing a portion of the price?
Surly a 10 pound membership fee doesn't give such an oganisation,
too much capital to play with.

So if your getting, lets say, a 10 pound subsidy, that’s it, pot of cash gone.

So unless other clubs have a rich fairy god mother sponsoring them, 
how can this so called ‘subsidising’ thing work?

I know Peter has been negotiating long and hard some really good
deals for the whole of the coming year, and not on some slippery
dirty old runway either.

All to be revealed soon when things have been agreed.

It'll be worth the wait. Believe me.:smokin:


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

hi,scott i hope your not refering to rockingham as a dirty runway and as for the the future events being offered here i look forward to them i understand it's going to take time to get the club going but i'm going to wait and see whats on offer before i commit myself to the club, i'm not rich and have only got where i am today by being very careful with cash,and as for where the other forum gets it finance the answer is i don't know but i do know there offering just as much as this club for £50 pounds less,i hope you see my point.but good luck with the club.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Venners,

One of the things you'll notice about GTROC so far, is that they haven't made any offers unless they are substantiated and available. My point is, they are not making promises on things they can't provide, they are only being realistic and this is what causes the delays in getting things going.

It'd be great if people shared the same enthusiasm to help out as what some are showing when it comes to trying to rip GTROC to bits.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Sort of kinda maybe off-topicish... But relative to finances.

I'm not exactly well blessed in the cash dept, but I happily parted with my £60 to join this club. Why? Because I have complete and total faith in the GTROC board, not to fail us - the members.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Venners,

Was not refering to Rockingham, just very cheap trackdays in general. Theres normally a catch. You get what you have payed for. 

As Jason has said, everything mentioned has been done so because its confirmed.

One of the first thing were thought we needed was backing from
Nissan and the GT-R brand in general, which as you well know we now have, as we are the Official GTR Owners Club!  

Being 'Official' means we have to do things properly, ie legal
and insurance matters, as well as setting up ligitimate banking.
And also we have to post 'Official' views, as in the case of the 200mph
speeding the other night.

Infortunatly most things have yet to become apparent to you members as of yet.

A great club needs great foundations. Thats what we are doing now.

I appreciate the cash thing. I'm not made of cash either. 
So wait your time, thats cool, you will see its worth it in the end.

Cheer for the support Dan.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*well shoot me in the head*

I cant believe what I read sometimes.

Its like something out of a teen movie when theres a monster party going on at someones house, and the place is getting torn up no-one cares cos they're having a good time. When the owner turns round after and suggests some payment should be made to help repair the place everyone scarpers or starts having a pop.

£60 is nothing in the great scheme of things. If you can afford the insurance on a skyline then its a drop in the ocean, whats all the aggro about having to have some super incentive to join the club. You're either a motivated enthusiast who likes a team spirit and some cameraderie or your not.

I am amazed some of the people on here even own, or want to own a skyline, its not exactly the cheapest car on the planet, I cant imagine a salesman having to do the hard sell to get you to buy one. Yet its like your saying "but it hasnt got wings, or what else does it do but drive superbly???"

There is still something like a three year waiting list for a new morgan, now with the greatest respect its not exactly cutting edge/value for money/all that good even. But people still want one, they dont go into the dealer asking for free insurance and cashback at 0%.

Would people want to join the club if it gave them an age-defying pill, a night of passion with the model/porn star of theyre choice, a weeks holiday in tahiti and washed their car every week for them, and all for a tenner.?? Of course they would, but thats not wanting to be a part of a club, thats just a bunch of people looking for a money-motivated good deal to buy something else. Clubs are about believing in something, being a part of something, having a genuine enthusiasm about a common subject.

What my long winded ramble is basically saying is if you wanted to join the club because you felt strongly about skylines, the official club and being a part of something unique you wouldnt need the hard sell, certainly not for a fiver a month.(about the price of a car mag, which I bet alot of people buy every month)

Regards,

James.

PS If Cem or the mods feel that this is too politically incorrect please feel free to delete it.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Club*

James,

Thanks for the support, I too get fed up with the complaints from people. We have spent a lot of time and effort to set the club up (for free) and have been rewarded by nearly 100 members already. That shows faith in what we are doing and that people want to join an Owners Club.

If some people don't want to join, then so be it, we are not forcing anyone. We will never make 100% of people happy, its just a shame that the 2% that are unhappy are so vocal about it.

Are for the Rockingham event, I don't know what it is and hope that anyone that goes enjoys it (as per any car related event).

However, 10 x £32 equals £320 and that does not pay to hire Rockingham for the day, so just be sure you know what you are getting and do not compare it to a full trackday, which it cannot be.

I would also suggest that as per any event you ensure that the organiser has the appropriate public liability insurance. If you or your property are damaged, you may need to sue the organisers. The reason I mention this is that this is why we are not organising events directly currently. If people think this is alarmist, my reasons are genuine. One of well-known members of this forum suffered very serious injuries when he was hit by a car whilst he spectated at a trackday a few years ago. The substantial costs and compensation for over a years worth of surgery was paid for by the liability insurers.


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

ok right i think some people who have chipped in on this have blinkers on or something when i entered this discussion it was in reference to a track day i asked if the GTROC was aware of another forum was offering a track day that was subsidised(my words) and that all you had to pay was £10 to join this other club ? MY QUESTION IN CASE SOME OF YOU MISSED IT WAS WHY THE OTHER FORUM COULD DO THIS BUT THE GTROC HAD TO CHARGE MORE?all i was looking for was an honest answer instead i get sarky comments and accusations that i'm ripping the club to bits(yeah like i'm all powerful) as scott has kindly said it's a case of wait and see,which is what i intend to do.i hope this lays some of your fears to rest.by no means a complaint an inquiry yes and who said anything about unhappiness?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Costs*

Venners,

The point was that I believe that you are comparing apples vs oranges.

I do not know what the Rockingham event is (I have tried to find any details) but it simply cannot be a full trackday for 10 cars only at £32 as you suggested.

When you therefore challenged us as why we can't do it, the answer is that its because no-one in the land can organise a full trackday for £320.

Perhaps when you have some 'facts' about the event in question you can compare it to ours and we can discuss this again.


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

not a challenge a question lets get it straight,the full cost came to over£500 thats why i used the term subsidised i just asked why, all i get is over emotional rantings, if the question can't be answered all you have to say is given the facts we can't answer that question pure and simple.i was taught if you don't know why ask,if you don't ask you never know.sorry if anyone has been offended but i can't change after 30 odd years.i think this should be put to bed now don't you.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Facts*

Venners,

I'm only trying to answer your question.

I know from personal experience that most 'proper' circuits in the UK cost between £4000 - £20,000 for a full days hire, with full trackday facilities.

That is why trackday organisers run events with 50-100 cars and charge from £150 to £250 for trackdays (which obviously includes profit).

I not believe it to be 'fact' therefore that any club has hired Rockingham for full exclusive use for only £500.

This is turning into a pointless argument based on assumptions. Please obtain the full details of what your £32 buys you and then we can have a sensible debate.


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

guy i don't want a debate i asked a question you have finally answered it wheather you are aware of it or not thank you perhaps i should have worded my question better but then again i only got gcse's in english lit not lan.once again i did'nt set out to cause offence but i touched a raw nerve somewhere with someone it seems.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Bits*

Venners,

No offence taken.


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

good.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Kempy*

I concurr with Kempy as I own both a GT-R and an GT-T so why should I subscribe to both ????? Why not have one SKYLINE owners club ??? and not one for GT-R owners and one for Skyline owners ??? surley the topics of conversation will be much of a muchness ???
Confused !!!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Steve said:


> *....so why should I subscribe to both ????? Why not have one SKYLINE owners club ??? and not one for GT-R owners and one for Skyline owners ??? *


There is no differentiation between Skyline and GT-R when you join. If you own a Skyline, you can join as a full member.

The GTROC name is set in stone now for reasons outlined previously in this thread, it ain't going to change now.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*guy/venners*

the "other"track day you are referring to is NOT and i repeat not a full open track day like we have through uncle pete and I have spoken about this with you venners! 

It has organised through a magazine, it has a series of timed sprints through a smaller infield section and then you get to use part of the circuit we are going on. With over 20 cars going at timed intervals, it could mean limited time especially if there are any probs. AND BEFORE I GET FLAMED I AM NOT KNOCKING IT JUST TRYING TO EXPLAIN WHY IT IS CHEAPER!! PHEW.

Also your speed will be restrcited as will the number of laps that you get.

I have looked into this and spoken to the necessary people and it is nowhere near the amount of track time that we will get through the easy track day that PE has organsied.
And that is why one costs 130 and the other 30!! 

I have learnt through experience that a "cheap" track day is cheap for a reason....limited track time and usage, not as much marshalling, more noise restrictions etc. 

the best track days I have been on are the GOLDTRACK ones as they are totally sorted, no restictions, you are mixing with the big boys and even the famous (jk, rowan atkinson, chris rea)

As guy says it is not cheap to hire out the full circuit for the day and that is why the likes of easytrack take this on as they have a lot of considerations. Also why should the track lose out on money as they have a business to run!! they could hire it out to plenty of other billy bunters at an even higher price.

Even tho I am not a member of GTROC and won't be, I fully back what PE has organised here and a good job at that. Take a look at yourself what it would normally cost through ET. Looking forward to getting to rockers, and also other days at bedford, brands etc..

Nick


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

thanks for clearing that up nick,however it has took you as a self confessed non member to give me a straight answer to my question.why could'nt i get this from some moderators on here?all i got was abuse and loads of sarky comments i was after facts after all, everyone missed my point and thought it was me knocking the gtroc which is'nt the case.as a fledgling skyline owner i was enquiring about prices and how come the other site has these cheap trackdays?now i have the answer at LAST.sadly it seems i'm misunderstood perhaps i'm partly to blame as i was'nt aware of the full facts but i don't think i deservered some of the comments i got but never mind i'm sure it brightened someone's "life"up.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*What are you on about?*



venners said:


> *thanks for clearing that up nick,however it has took you as a self confessed non member to give me a straight answer to my question.why could'nt i get this from some moderators on here?all i got was abuse and loads of sarky comments i was after facts after all, everyone missed my point and thought it was me knocking the gtroc which is'nt the case.as a fledgling skyline owner i was enquiring about prices and how come the other site has these cheap trackdays?now i have the answer at LAST.sadly it seems i'm misunderstood perhaps i'm partly to blame as i was'nt aware of the full facts but i don't think i deservered some of the comments i got but never mind i'm sure it brightened someone's "life"up. *


How on earth do you expect us to know what the 'cheap' day out at Rockingham comprised when it's nothing to do with us. All we were trying to do, and failed miserably by the content of your last post, was to explain that most often you get what you pay for. I know what we are offering in track day terms but I haven't got a bloody clue (apart from hearsay) what anybody else is offering cos it's nought to do with us....

At the end of the day, it's a free(ish) world, nobody has forced 20 owners to come along to Rockingham on the 14th. You pays our money.....


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

PeterE said:


> *Oh, you mean that one! Yep, real bargain, this is what one of the guys going told me about it:
> 
> "Rockingham on the 10th is a magazine thing, from what I can tell its a timed lap or three then off.. only 18-20 skylines going, so we should be on the National track maybe 3 or four times during the course of the day... not really a track day as such..." *


when you typed the above i thought you knew something about it!thats why i pressed for some answers it was perfectly innocent at the time looking back though i could have put it in less provocative terms but why the hell are some of you getting so hot under the collar about it ?am i to take it i'm not allowed to ask these things?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

As I just posted, this was some hearsay. Like I've said before, perhaps you were pressing for answers in the wrong place. Luckily Nick came to your rescue so we should all be very happy now. Oops, there I go again......


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*well venners sorry to hear what has been*

said and what not, but glad we have cleared it up and leave it at that. I am sure uncle P is busy sorting out some top deals for us at other track days so look forward to those. 

Also i am not so sure that it has anything to me being a member or not I just wanted to clear it up to prevent things getting any more heated or driving on as we want to keep this thread clear for details on the day itself.

As I said I did look into the "other club" day and spoke to a few people but the Rockingham day with GTROC seems best suited to my needs in terms of getting 100+ miles in a day, plenty of track time and a chance to wear out some new DS 3000s!! 

I nearly had to bail out of the GTROC day due to work mix up but sorted now. 

Anyway onwards and upwards and why not have a look in at both days to see what you get in terms of track time, delays, value for money etc. Make no mistake tho a cheap track is cheap for a reason and has an opportunity cost associated with it.
nick


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well said Nick.

Venners, from what I've read you've got some serious misconceptions about what's already been said by the GTROC. 

I hope we've cleared this up now, if you have any further comments about the GTROC then please post your comments into the GTROC Members Forum where they can be more suitably answered.

Regards,

Cem


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

thanks again nick you are indeed the voice of reason your absolutly right i can take the opportunity to go to these trackdays and judge for myself whats what in terms of value and time on tracks etc.
Peter i hope there are no hard feelings i certainly don't harbour any and hope when we meet in the future we can have a pint and a laugh about the whole disscussion!


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

Webmaster said:


> *Well said Nick.
> 
> Venners, from what I've read you've got some serious misconceptions about what's already been said by the GTROC.
> 
> ...


Hi cem,i think there has been misconceptions from both sides but hey if we were all made the same it would be a dull old world but i'm happy now!and don't i have to become a member to to access the members area?...which brings me to my next point....only joking


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

venners said:


> *why could'nt i get this from some moderators on here?*


I'd just like to point out that the Moderators on this forum are not necessarily officials of GTROC.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Nice one mate*

Hey Pete, good to see in full flow again !!! How the devil are you ?
Done anymore to ya motor ? Will you be up for Donny on the 1st March at only £75-00 ??

Nice one mate I miss our "friendly" banter as in the now de-funked Group "B" club ?

Keep up the good work, look ofrward to seeing you out on track sometime soon ?!:smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Yes, OK thanks Steve. Car won't be ready for the 1st plus I don't fancy Donno on one of these free for all days!

There should be a few good GTROC days this year so get your credit card out and join up pronto....


----------



## nino (Apr 21, 2003)

*60 quid well spent*

60 quid well spent if you ask me. Ill be waiting with pen in hand ! ready for a sigature...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

i want to join,,,


how about a clud vynal decal for the window of our cars to identify other members...


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

The new pack includes a vinyl graphic and even a recommended position for maximum exposure!!!!
Contact fuggles or scott for a pack mate
JAY


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

How anal  
What happens if you put it somewhere else


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*oh dear*



toffy said:


> How anal
> What happens if you put it somewhere else


 Well there's about 130+ members that given the opportunity,would shove it as far in as you want.  Would you like it so that if we shone a torch in your eyes,we should see the reflective "R"


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

toffy said:


> How anal
> What happens if you put it somewhere else


Simple,................... 

Nothing.  

Just that with a recommendation people know where to 
look first so not to confuse GTR Owners with the others.  

How embarrassing would that be?  

Thanks for your enquiry.


----------

